# Next step from cafetiere



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi guys i have been using my French press daily for over a year now and would like to try some different methods out.i have been looking at a hario drip decanter and the aeropress.

Any suggestions as to what will produce a nicer cup than the cafetiere?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aaaah...nicer? Both will give you less silt in the cup & both can also be used to filter cafetiere brews to remove a significant amount of silt.

As to which is best? When used properly all three can be great. The Hario V60 really needs a pouring kettle, I'd go for a larger cone even if you make one cup brews, they can be tricky to get a decent level of extraction in the beginning. The Aeropress doesn't really need a pouring kettle and can be used in a multitude of ways, with wildly differing grinds and can deliver a serviceable brew even when sub-optimal.

I should have just said, "Aeropress" to start with, shouldn't I...?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Depends what you like. I lean towards espresso & find the Aeropress produces a very satisfying brew as an alternative. Personally not too keen on brewed other than via the Aeropress. Recently bought a fine stainless filter to replace the papers & like the result.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, aeropress gets my vote


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The Aeropress will produce a very similar cup profile to a cafetiere, just without the gunk and therefore slightly less body. It doesn't mute acidity as much as other paper filtered brew methods such as pour overs.

I've never gotten on with the V60 myself which isn't to say it's bad, just that it's harder to use and takes more technique as well as additional equipment - a goose-necked kettle.

The Chemex is more forgiving of technique and it's possible to get good results with an ordinary kettle. It delivers a very unique cup due to the super thick filter paper - rounded body with a great clarity of flavour; I find it enhances sweetness in coffees.

Only other method I've used is the Clever Coffee Dripper which is meant to deliver cafetiere style brew without the sediment, however I find the end cup is more similar to the V60. The advantage of the CCD is its simplicity and ability to brew up to ~500ml at once.

Of these four my favourite is the Aeropress due it's versatility and end cup profile. That's personal preference of course - best to try them all!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys,just ordered an aeropress.a chemex is next on the list


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> Only other method I've used is the Clever Coffee Dripper which is meant to deliver cafetiere style brew without the sediment, however I find the end cup is more similar to the V60. The advantage of the CCD is its simplicity and ability to brew up to ~500ml at once. FYI I've got an unused one for sale for £10 + postage.
> 
> Of these four my favourite is the Aeropress due it's versatility and end cup profile. That's personal preference of course - best to try them all!


Hi Earlepap, I don't want to rob anyone of the chance of a bargain CCD, but my last CCD brew was a killer...so good it could have come from an Aeropress! :-O I'm still fine tuning, trying to push the margins of brew ratio/what works & not...but I'm already seeing it in a new light. I'm thinking, these days, it really much less like a FP...more like an Aeropress...a big, slow Aeropress...


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

What about a bit of Norwegian egg coffee? Before you scoff it's actually quite nice and has got me out of a pickle before now when I've turned up at friends houses with ground coffee only to discover they've got no cafetiere


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

I think I'd just have a cup of tea at that point.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Honestly, it's nice. Just try it. It's very smooth with a hint of nutmeg. Mmmmmm. What have you got to loose? A few scoops of coffee and one less omlette?! Plus you get a great anecdote to tell your friends.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thats the same way you make real beef consomme. Cooking gently the eggs bind the beef & vegetables together & form a crust on top. Then draw off the liquid from a tap at the bottom of the consomme pot. If done with care the consomme is crystal clear & so very full of flavour.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Hi Earlepap, I don't want to rob anyone of the chance of a bargain CCD, but my last CCD brew was a killer...so good it could have come from an Aeropress! :-O I'm still fine tuning, trying to push the margins of brew ratio/what works & not...but I'm already seeing it in a new light. I'm thinking, these days, it really much less like a FP...more like an Aeropress...a big, slow Aeropress...


Coincidentally I made a very nice CCD tonight having not used it for ages. I'll write more about it on a more relevant thread. As for the one I was offering for sale, it was an extra I picked up a while ago that I never ended up using, and it's now been snapped up by someone else!


----------

